# How to join in Abu Dhabi



## Ahmed Ashraf (Dec 12, 2020)

How to join in Abu Dhabi because I’m living there ?


----------



## Winter (Dec 12, 2020)

Unless things have changed recently, Freemasonry is still not welcome in the United Arab Emirates.


----------



## Traveling east (Dec 14, 2020)

I was just wondering about that.  With all that is going on around the world , we do need more information on weather we may ever be able to open more lodge doors in any of the Middle East countries


----------



## Winter (Dec 14, 2020)

Without a radical shift in ideology in predominantly Muslim countries I would say Freemasonry will remain closed there for the foreseeable future. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------

